

Ask HN: What do you think about our medical iphone app? - sandaru1
http://www.prognosisapp.com/

======
moioci
1) Some of your terminology will be unfamiliar to US docs: A&E was a channel
on basic cable, not an ER. Intercostal tube -> chest tube, etc. 2) No vitals?
What kind of pretend chirurgeon do you think I am? 3) Proofreading: patients
LOSE consciousness 4) Not getting any feedback from any diagnostic
investigations will make me hate this thing with the fire of 10,000
malpractice attorneys. There's no way step B can depend on the outcome of step
A, making the simulation very artificial-feeling. Maybe users could set a
preference not to sully their precious minds with actual data if they so
choose. 5) One suggestion to consider: track the expense of the management
sequence in time and funds, so that players can be graded on their cost-
effectiveness and speed of resolution. Give varying weights to time and
economy depending on the urgency of the situation. 6) Not sure about the name,
since this is about management, not prognosis. I guess it could be Prognosis:
DEAD...unless YOU intervene, Doctor!

~~~
npsomaratna
Thanks for the feedback - a lot of useful points there :) Would you like to
beta test the app ?

~~~
moioci
love to. myname at gmail

------
jsm386
I know it's not a 'medical device' (at least in current iteration) but have
you read about the FDA taking a look at app stores?
[http://jkontherun.com/2010/08/31/fda-has-app-stores-under-
su...](http://jkontherun.com/2010/08/31/fda-has-app-stores-under-
surveillance/)

~~~
npsomaratna
Thanks for the article. Luckily, the app is (currently) just a fun educational
tool and should escape their scrutiny !

I guess that this news will put a dampening on innovation in the mobile
medical field though ....

~~~
jacquesm
Not in the third world.

~~~
npsomaratna
That is very true.

However, the problem is that the FDA rules would probably block those apps
from being deployed in the US App store.

And all said and done, the US App store is key to gaining traction and users.

~~~
jacquesm
Does the app store allow for geo-targeting ?

~~~
npsomaratna
Well, there are different App stores for different countries ?

Users with US app store accounts will not be able to see apps in other
countries app stores (of course, they can just create a new account set to a
different country, but your average user is unlikely to do that)

------
jacquesm
Medical and mobile were made for each other, remote diagnosis, remote sensing,
video ER conferencing and so on.

In a very short while I've seen a stethoscope replacement app, (
<http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/11145583> ), an ultra sound unit (
<http://news.wustl.edu/news/Pages/13928.aspx> ) and now this.

For places that are less well served by the medical profession these could be
real life savers, mobiles are amazing little computers and they can be used
for much more than just playing silly games.

Great to see this and much good luck to you.

------
carbocation
I am a medical student. Your demo appears to be below the medical student
level, so I am assuming that this is for laypeople to have fun while perhaps
learning something. Is that the case? Is there a real demo? I'm not inclined
to plop my email address into the form on your page, but if you get in touch
with me I will take a look.

~~~
npsomaratna
No, the app is targeted at Doctors and Medical Students. Most of the cases use
technical terms and require medical knowledge in order to be solved properly.

The case displayed on the blog is admittedly very simple - mainly because it
is a 'demo case' for users to become familiar with how the app works. The
remainder range from easy to quite challenging.

The app is almost ready - at the moment a panel of consultants (attending
physicians / surgeons) is going through them to make sure that all details are
correct. Once this is done, it will be submitted to the app store.

Would you like to be a beta-tester ? Please let me know.

P.S. I am a doctor :)

~~~
carbocation
Thanks, that makes it sound more appealing. I'd be happy to beta test (contact
info is in my profile).

------
phugoid
I can't say much about the app as I haven't tried it yet, but my first
impression of the web page are:

Who is this for? At first I thought it might be for doctors, to sort of
"crowd-source" a diagnosis, especially from the phrase "investigate, deduce
and diagnose real life in minutes." But the cartoon look and the word "game"
suggest not.

Now I think it might be a "try to diagnose the problem" game for lay people (I
mean, non-doctors). It does look like fun.

In the industrial first-aid training I've done, we practiced and were tested
in various scenarios where we had to make a basic diagnosis and provide first-
aid. If I understand correctly what your app is about, improving first aid
skills might be an additional benefit of playing the game.

~~~
npsomaratna
I'm glad that you think that the app looks like fun. It is a 'diagnose the
problem' game, but it is targeted a doctors and medical students.

I've noted several comments that the cases appear to be simple and targeted at
lay people - mainly because our blog showcased our 'demo' case, which was
built to introduce users to how the app works. Most of the other cases require
a medical background in order to be solved properly.

Thanks for the comments on the marketing pitch - I guess that we need to fine-
tune it ! I like the idea about how some simpler cases targeted at lay people
might make it appeal to the general public as well.

------
smysore
I think the cartoon style removes some of the seriousness from the app. It
looks well-designed but I don't think I'd use it (maybe I'm not the target
audience but who is?).

~~~
npsomaratna
I guess that it does have its pros and cons. The idea is that the app would be
used by doctors and medical students, perhaps while they have a break or when
they are traveling.

Given the massive amount of 'serious' stuff that they have to go through every
day, we thought that a more 'fun' style would be easier on the mind (and on
the eyes !).

After a day in the clinic (I am a practicing doctor), I feel like I have brain
damage - and I just don't want to even think about a medical textbook or
journal. But something less serious might sit better with my mind.

------
Tyrannosaurs
I think it looks fun and vaguely educational but I think you need to make it
clearer that it's a game and smother the thing with disclaimers making it
clear that stuff you learn in the game is no substitute for going to see an
actual doctor - there have been way more frivolous law suits.

~~~
npsomaratna
Good point there - we were planning on adding that to the text on the app
store, but it would probably be good to have a disclaimer inside the app as
well.

------
sandaru1
More information about the application and development process is blogged on
<http://blog.medicaljoyworks.com/>

------
earle
Be interesting to see how quickly you get your first lawsuit!

------
famousactress
Disturbing levity?

~~~
npsomaratna
Making medicine fun, after all ! There is too much seriousness in what we do -
why add on to it ?

~~~
famousactress
Sure, and maybe the novelty of your approach just caught me off guard.. was
only sharing my initial gut reaction... wasn't meant as well thought-out
criticism :)

